# Aastra 9112i VOip phone



## Mitchyb (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right section to be posting this here anyway. I have a Aastra 9112i ip phone and it says on the display "web recovery at xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", i've tried running through online tutorials and they keep coming up with the same thing as the second last thing to do and that is enter the TFTP server IP but from what i've been told we don't have a TFTP server. Does anyone have any experience with this particular issue? I'll post afew links if you want to check out the steps that I have been following.

http://help.trixbox.com/IP_Phones/Aastra/Web_Recovery_Mode_-_Aastra_phones
https://www.freevoicepbx.com/admini...in-guides/aastra-phones-web-recovery-fix.html


----------

